# 2007 X5 xdrive30i e70



## brent.shawn (10 mo ago)

Staggered wheels 315/35/20s rear front 275/40/20s Michelin run flats 
I replaced the stock 18" oem wheels to 20 oem bmw staggered wheels drove approximately 20,000 miles the rear tires were totally wore faster than front at that time I was getting traction control faults abs and gear box fault I was able to clear the faults and installed brand new all four same style Michelin tires my question is doing need to reset my abs or or ecu to reckoning 35 on rear and 40 on fronts?


----------

